# Dally and Tsuka



## MeanneyFids

this photo cracks me up... she was JUST about to fluff up, but she always fluffs her cheeks first


----------



## MeanneyFids




----------



## meaggiedear

lmao. i love the cheek fluff picture.

**sigh** dally is so pretty.


----------



## nassrah

Dally is gorgeous-I loved the pic where she is flying-beautiful X x


----------



## MeanneyFids

she is our only flighted bird, so shes the only true flight photos i can get lol

she is just so fluffy


----------



## sunnysmom

Great photos! I love the fluffed cheek photo.


----------



## MeanneyFids

me too it was so random lol


----------



## bjknight93

Dally is the fluffiest bird I know! I wish I could get flight photos, but I haven't figured it out yet. Plus my birds fly erradically so I wouldn't know where to point the camera.


----------



## geenz

What a cutie pants hehehe. Those fluffy cheeks are just too sweet


----------



## adellelauren

They look like hams.


----------



## flyboy

lol for about 5 mins at that cheek fluff photo. It loked like she was pretty mad at the camera. so random and funny!


----------



## JaimeS

Gorgeous birds and photos! I love the extreme close up of Tsuka


----------



## MeanneyFids

she wasnt mad though it does look like it lol like a 5 year old pouting with poofy cheeks LOL


and i do too so i made it my avatar lol


----------



## Mentha

aww they look like ear muffs. Dally is beautiful. Tsuka looks like he wasn't too keen on the camera again too.


----------



## MeanneyFids

you know, i get a new one completely 100% different from my old one and he still hates it


----------



## Mentha

It probably scares him.


----------



## MeanneyFids

he attacks it lol he will charge and lunge right at it. if hes scared of something he usually flails around and panics


----------



## Jessica E

I always love your pics. They always turn out so nice and clear. Dally always looks like she is posing. Even with angry puffy cheeks lol

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Athyx

You have very beautiful birds .


----------

